# E3 2013



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 9, 2013)

June 11-13, 2013

What are your predictions, what do you hope to see?

I'm mainly interested in more GTAV content! I'm excited as fuck to play that game! 

I really don't know much about the PS4, so I hope they reveal some technical specs and show some exclusive gameplay footage

Is there anything special coming to E3 for the PC market?


----------



## GOD HERE (Jun 9, 2013)

The only thing I give a shit about from that convention is the possibility of Fallout 4. If I don't hear anything about Fallout 4, fuck them I'm not buying the console.


----------



## smokajoe (Jun 9, 2013)

PS4 Specs are already released (mainly) 8 core processor, 8GB ram, and AMD Radeon GPU (I think the 7 series)? Pretty similiar for xbox one!

And for PC, do you mean games? I know Oculus Rift will probably be there (virtual reality headset for PC), and Dell has some BS to announce tomorrow, but seriously fuck prebuilt PCs, save money build your own, and get better tech!

As for rest im excited to see all of the new hardware/game demos, I am weary of Microsoft because their DRM is too restrictive and splotchy internet could effect me, eitherway im excited for all the new game IPs that we will see this week!


****EDIT-I just watched a video for OMNI haha now that looks like a epic pairing to oculus Rift-haha


----------



## Dannoo93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Uhhh damn work.im missing e3 and i dont get damn g4


----------



## smokajoe (Jun 10, 2013)

g4 is dead, its was on spike TV, or widely available on internet! Its good stuff so far!

E3 is like a holiday to me, I spend all day getting super stoned and watching all the conferences!


----------

